# Treen Boxes



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a neat way to make Treen Boxes
See the free DVD ,How to 

The Beall Tool Company
The Beall Tool Company

The Beall Tool Company


=========


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I got to see those made at the Richmond Symposium Bob. I thought about getting one but just never did. Makes it pretty easy to make boxes. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Great info! Thanks Bob!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deb

Your Welcome, I have not turned any wood for a very long time and I didn't want to get sucked in by making pens,,,but Beall is a real down to earth turning in my book, after watching the video, it got a spark going for me again, I have made some boxes that way and can see now I did it the hard way..
The Nut cracker got me going also 

======



CanuckGal said:


> Great info! Thanks Bob!


----------

